
Photos of sunset with the sun replaced by other stars - MaysonL
http://www.halcyonmaps.com/sun-replaced-with-other-stars/
======
DiabloD3
This is what, the fourth time this has made it to the front page? I'm not
complaining, I always like seeing it. Seems to lose more and more pixels every
time, though.

------
arama471
How difficult is it to predict how different light sources would interact with
our atmosphere? In all these photos it just looks like the colors were
shifted, but I don't know if that's not how it would look like if it was a
more sophisticated method (for all I know it could have been)

~~~
nkozyra
That was my impression, too. It looks like it's just scale and general color.
Also what's the source image and why is it so pixelated? Would love to see
simulated alternate night skies from other parts of the galaxy.

~~~
arama471
mef found the original if you want higher quality:
[http://www.halcyonmaps.com/sun-replaced-with-other-
stars/](http://www.halcyonmaps.com/sun-replaced-with-other-stars/)

~~~
rocky1138
Maybe the mods will be kind enough to replace the OP's post URL with this one.

------
baddox
I suppose there's no point in asking what some of the largest stars would look
like from Earth, since many have a far larger diameter than the diameter of
Earth's orbit. VY Canis Majoris would extend past the orbit of Jupiter.

------
canow
my guess would be that all stars would look about the same but be at different
distances because of size (otherwise, no life)?

------
mef
Original [http://www.halcyonmaps.com/sun-replaced-with-other-
stars/](http://www.halcyonmaps.com/sun-replaced-with-other-stars/)

~~~
arama471
Can mods edit link to this one? The tumblr has nothing more to offer than the
halcyonmaps, and the halcyonmaps has better quality

~~~
dang
Ok, url changed from
[http://brucesterling.tumblr.com/post/131294850803](http://brucesterling.tumblr.com/post/131294850803).

